# الهندرة او الهندسة الاداريه



## mar mar (7 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو تزويدي بمشاريع متعلقه بالهندره او الهندسة الاداريه 
واتمنى ان ينال هذا الفرع اهتمامكم وانا سوف ابدا بالتعريف عنها وارجوا منكم التفاعل واضافة بعض اوراق العمل او المشاريع 
*الهندرة Reengineering*


قد تبدو كلمة الهندرة غريبة على أسماع الكثير منا ولا غرابة في ذلك فهي كلمة عربية جديدة مركبة من كلمتي هندسة وإدارة وهي تمثل الترجمة العربية لكلمتي (Business Reengineering ,r] ظهرت الهندرة في بداية التسعينات وبالتحديد في عام 1992م ، عندما أطلق الكاتبان الأمريكيان مايكل هامر وجيمس شامبي الهندرة كعنوان لكتابهما الشهير (هندرة المنظمات ) ومنذ ذلك الحين أحدثت الهندرة ثورة حقيقية في عالم الإدارة الحديث بما تحمله من أفكار غير تقليدية ودعوة صريحة الى إعادة النظر وبشكل جذري في كافة الأنشطة والإجراءات والإستراتيجيات التي قامت عليها الكثير من المنظمات والشركات العاملة في عالمنا اليوم.
منقول


----------



## ابتسم (11 أكتوبر 2006)

والله معلومة جديده تشكر عليه اخوي الان الواحد يقدر يتفلسف بمعلومه يمكن ما احد يعرف عنها حاجة .

مع حبي لك وتذكر دائما ابتسم


----------



## فتى الهفوف (12 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أرجو ممن يهتمون بموضوعات الهندسة وكذلك الجودة أن يساعدوني في الحصول على نموذج إعادة هيكلة العمليات الإدارية( نموذج للهندرة ) لأي مؤسسة فعلية أم وهمية وسوف أدعي لهم وأتصدق للفقراء والمحتاجين عنهم 
هذا والله يوفقكم لكل خير


----------



## TAWFIKCO (21 فبراير 2011)

الأخ فتى الهفوف :
تقبل تحياتى واحترامى 
ادخل على الموقع 4shared
ثم أكتب كلمة الهندرة
فيظهر لك موضوعين عن تطبيق الهندرة ( إعادة هندسة العمليات الإدارية ) للمصارف والداخلية بقطاع غزة وبالصدفة لسة الآن فقط محمل هذان الملفان


----------



## Jamal (22 فبراير 2011)

:18::18::18::18::18::18:


----------

